# gilde verlassen



## Tass (22. Oktober 2008)

moinz

ich versuche schon ne ganze weile meine gilde zu verlassen, aber irgendwie fehlt der button? dafür
und einen chat befehl kenn ich derzeit leider nicht

in den faq's die so rumfliegen wurde das nicht wirklich besprochen


daher meine frage ?
wie kann ich eine gilde verlassen ?


----------



## KenosDark (22. Oktober 2008)

Da steht irgendwo ganz dick Verlassen im Gildenmenü.


----------



## Sam28 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich meine in dem Gildenfenster auf der Seite wo die Mitglieder angezeigt werden einen Verlassen Button gesehen zu haben, nehme mal an das ist er.


----------



## Tass (22. Oktober 2008)

bähh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




asche über mein haupt ..., in der mitgliderliste selbst hab ich nicht geschaut


----------



## Desolars (22. Oktober 2008)

du gehst in dein gilden fenster, dann zu dem mitgliedern, klickst deinen char an und dann unten links auf "gilde verlassen"


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2008)

@tass    

lol was hast du den für ne sig bild von nem goblin und da steht feuerzauberer ^^



auf die frage . im gilden menü steht VERLASSEN


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. Oktober 2008)

wieso willst du die gilde verlassen?


----------



## Grimtom (22. Oktober 2008)

versuch mal ...

/gquit
oder
/guildquit


----------



## Desolars (22. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wieso willst du die gilde verlassen?



dies sollte doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen sein, 
hab auch schon eine gilde verlassen um mit rl-friends und alten wow-gildenkumples ne eigene zu gründen, klein aber fein


----------



## Icekiss (28. Oktober 2008)

*normale Chatzeile

/gildeverlassen   *            und die Sache ist erledigt.

Habs kürzlich selbst gemacht nach ner Ninja-Gildeneinladung. Stand beim Händler, 3 Fenster offen, bin fleisig am Abladen von Schrott - und zack: Willkommen in unserer Gilde.
Das Fenster Einladung annehmen war in diesem Moment nicht für mich wahrnehmbar. Echt shit sowas - ich hasse die Gildeneinladungen ohne Vorabkommunikation und dann passiert mir sowas. 
Hätte sowas nicht für möglich gehalten und würde mir wünschen, dass so ein Fenster besser sichtbar wäre.


----------

